# Wood screw threads



## redvan22 (May 14, 2020)

Hi,
Is there a way to cut wood screw-like threads on a mini-lathe?

Mike.


----------



## benmychree (May 14, 2020)

depends on how big the screws are, and how big the space removed to form the thread is and if the thread is tapered, I'd wonder if it is a bit of a stretch for a mini lathe.  I only have made such threads as lag screw threads on 3/4" stock, with a 19" lathe it was not a problem.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (May 14, 2020)

It depends::

A wood screw has a "funny" shaped thread, 
A wood screw thread is tapered. Wide at the svrew end, narrow at the point.

Does your lathe allow you to cut a tapered thread?

The funny shaped thread is addressed by grinding a tool of the appropriate shape.


----------



## matthewsx (May 14, 2020)

What's the application? It might be easier to modify an existing wood screw than making one from scratch if you can find something close to what you need.

John


----------



## silence dogood (May 14, 2020)

It is possible to tap and drill wood just like metal to accept machine screws (I'd would use course thread).  You don't use cutting lubricants when you tap. When you are done tapping, blow out the hole to clear any sawdust. Then add a drop or two of super glue in the hole and let cure.  Strength wise, I can't tell you how well it will hold up to wood screws.  However, it seems to work quite well with oak or maple.


----------



## redvan22 (May 28, 2020)

Been away, 
I need a screw to go into wood that has a machine thread on the other end. Diameter and pitch has not be a concern yet but would need to be about 5/16-3/8" minimum. 
First need to know if I can create it. 
Been to the hardware store and HD but couldn't find anything to fit my need. They have what im talking about but very small diameter 3/32, 3/16, #8, #10. 

Mike.


----------



## RJSakowski (May 28, 2020)

redvan22 said:


> Been away,
> I need a screw to go into wood that has a machine thread on the other end. Diameter and pitch has not be a concern yet but would need to be about 5/16-3/8" minimum.
> First need to know if I can create it.
> Been to the hardware store and HD but couldn't find anything to fit my need. They have what im talking about but very small diameter 3/32, 3/16, #8, #10.
> ...











						McMaster-Carr
					

McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




					www.mcmaster.com
				




Also, I have made my own from 5/16" and 3/8" lag screws.  I cut the hex head off threaded with 5/16-18 and 3/8-16 threads.


----------



## redvan22 (May 28, 2020)

RJSakowski,
Now THAT's a great idea. 
Get a lag bolt the size I need, cut the head off and cut threads.
Problem solved.
Thank you.

Mike.


----------



## Mike_Mac (May 29, 2020)

Another interesting thing I have learnt on this forum. I had to look up 'lag bolt' as I had never heard the name before. I now know; in the UK they tend to be called 'coach screws'.


----------



## silence dogood (May 29, 2020)

Mike_Mac said:


> Another interesting thing I have learnt on this forum. I had to look up 'lag bolt' as I had never heard the name before. I now know; in the UK they tend to be called 'coach screws'.


Here in the states, we have a screw and screwdriver that is called squarehead.  After learning sometime ago the Canadians call this fastener a Robertson after their Canadian inventor.  Since then, I decided to call it by the Canadian name out of respect for our friends up north.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 1, 2020)

I've been going crazy trying to remember what they're called.....

*Hanger Bolts!*






						Hanger Bolts | Fastenal
					

Hanger bolts have threaded areas at both ends: a lag screw thread at one end and machine screw thread on the other. They are designed for insertion into a pre-drilled hole and are ideal for overhead applications, such as suspending electrical wiring or sheet metal from wooden structures.




					www.fastenal.com


----------



## Alcap (Jun 3, 2020)

Reading this I couldn't remember where I've seen these then remembered on Queen Ann wood table legs !


----------



## MikeInOr (Jun 3, 2020)

I believe most wood screws have their threads rolled instead of cut.  Anything is possible but I don't believe it would be easy to cut wood screw threads on a mini lathe.

https://www.bhamfast.com/rolled-thread-vs-cut-thread-bolts/


----------

